

OVH.com plans an ecological data center with 360.000 servers in Quebec - thibaut_barrere
http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/911395/ovh-com-lays-the-first-brick-of-its-future-north-american-data-centre-in-beauharnois

======
thibaut_barrere
I consider this noteworthy as OVH is a hosting service largely used here in
Europe, but this time the service will provide closer servers for north-
american users.

